# Duke's allergies...



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

So back when the summer season started, Duke basically chewed his groin area to the point of bleeding.
The vet basically said its environmental....I believe it... he only chews spring, summer and some of fall.

My question .. and its strange.

Can Duke be allergic to Cats?

I've moved (again), and theres been no cat here, until this past weekend when we brought chase to here.
Prior to this, Duke hasn't been itchy, i actually haven't given him his allergy pills in over a month.

Few days after Chase showed up, i notice that Duke's nose now runs, actually just had to wipe drips off his nose.
He's been licking his groin again and scratching in general.
I know it isn't fleas.... no one has them, even cat.

So, can dogs be allergic to cats?

Also...is the runny nose a sign of allergies? During the summer his nose runs a lot.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, he totally could be allergic to cats. When I took Tux to see the holistic vet, she mentioned this as a possible allergen. They can also be allergic to human dander, and she mentioned this as well, and if Tux was allergic to me, she said he would be better off not sleeping in bed with me, which would make both of us very sad. 

My grandma has a shih-tzu who we suspect is allergic to cats. He has allergies in general, but when my mom's cat stayed with her for awhile...omg, the poor dogs allergies really flared up. Cat left, and he got much better.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep, ditto to what Shellbell said. 
As for the runny nose, absolutely a sign of allergies. I bet if you look, you will see his eyes are probably a little more red then usual. Just like when a human has itchy watery eyes and sinus congestion from allergies. One of the worst things Khan's allergic to is cedar. His eyes and nose do exactly what it sounds like Duke's are doing.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Khan said:


> One of the worst things Khan's allergic to is cedar.


Yep, I've heard cedar is another common allergen for dogs. The holistic vet also asked me about cedar, and if I had any dog beds that had cedar as the stuffing.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh boy...

I think I'll give him his antihistamine for a few days and see if it all stops.. If it does, then at least I know.

Also.. Is the reverse sneezing apart of it?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

costco beds started using cedar a while back. That's how I found out about Khan's allergies. Poor guy couldn't get far enough away from the thing. took me a few days to figure it out before getting it out of the house. I had to take him in for a shot because the OTC stuff wasn't cutting it! This past spring when the cedar was "in bloom" he was miserable. He does that revers sneeze too, and it just sounds bad!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

My bulldog was allergic to dog dander so cats can also be an allergen,karen


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Use the Kuranda bed for dogs with evironmental allergies. They can be cleaned easily and dont hold fleas, mites, dander or pollen.


----------

